# The Big Dance



## Scott Bushey (Mar 28, 2004)

Final four time.........

Go Uconn Huskies!!!

Did anyone else see the St. Joe's/Oklahoma game last night?
is it me or did anyone else see this snafu? What happened to the timeout? Coach! Where's the timeout???? Where????

What do you say to these kids? OOPS?

Who is your pick?

[Edited on 3-28-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## blhowes (Mar 28, 2004)

[b:2da5c2e08b]Scott asked:[/b:2da5c2e08b]
Who is your pick?

I'm watching the Duke/Xavier game now. I'm gonna pick Duke to go all the way (although they're behind 18-19 at the moment)

Bob


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 28, 2004)

I HAAAAAAAAATE Duke!!!!!!!!!!!

This is going to be me if Duke wins it all: 
:flaming::flaming::flaming::flaming:

I'm pulling for Xavier really hard right now to beat Duke. If Duke makes it to the Final Four, I'm pulling for the other three.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 28, 2004)

[b:a2c7d084ce]Craig wrote:[/b:a2c7d084ce]
I'm pulling for Xavier really hard right now to beat Duke.

Seems like everytime Xavier scores, my TV starts to shake. You must be doing some pretty heavy cheering over there.

Give me a D!!!
Give me a U!!!
Give me a K!!!
Give me an E!!!

What's it spell????


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Mar 28, 2004)

:flaming: Here I saw the title and I thought this was about the Garth Brooks song...

Well, will see what teams are singing the song when the games are over.



[quote:e8644ee27d]
Lookin' back on the memories of 
the dance we shared beneath the stars above.
For a moment, all the world was right.
How could I've known that you'd ever say 'good bye?' 

(Chorus)
And now, I'm glad I didn't know the way it all would end
the way it all would go.
And our lives are better left to chance.
I could have missed the pain, but I'd've had to miss the dance.

Holdin' you, I've held everything.
For a moment, wasn't I the king?
But if I'd only known how the king would fall,
Hey, who's to say, you know, I might have changed it all. 
Repeat (Chorus)

Yes, my life is better left to chance.
I could have missed the pain, but I'd've had to miss the dance.

[/quote:e8644ee27d]

:cool_rsvd:

[Edited on 3-28-2004 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey Bob,

Just a question. I noticed that you are from MA. So...... why exactly are you pulling for Duke?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 28, 2004)

It's Duke!


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 28, 2004)




----------



## blhowes (Mar 28, 2004)

[b:bf69bbe59f]Craig wrote:[/b:bf69bbe59f]
Just a question. I noticed that you are from MA. So...... why exactly are you pulling for Duke?

Out of the teams that were left, Duke is my favorite. 

If Boston didn't didn't miss that shot at the buzzer and would have continued, it would have been BU all the way.


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 28, 2004)

Okay, just wondering. I'm trying to understand this phenomenon of people all over the country having either Duke or UNC as their favorite teams. It doesn't make sense to me.

Has anybody heard of the KENTUCKY WILDCATS???? HELLO! 7 NCAA Championships. 13 Final Fours. More wins than any other team in NCAA history. 25 conference tournament championships.

UK is the best team on paper, PERIOD. But it just seems like the only people that like them are from the Bluegrass State. I'll never understand that. I think everybody is jumping on the wrong bandwagons.

That's my rant about college hoops. 
:rant2:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 28, 2004)

Huskies Rule!


----------



## blhowes (Mar 28, 2004)

[b:740a20d4e1]I wrote:[/b:740a20d4e1]
If Boston didn't miss that shot at the buzzer and would have continued, it would have been BU all the way.

But, truth be told, if North Carolina didn't get beat, I'd be routing for them over Boston. I'm originally from NJ and went to college in Virginia. Back then, I use to like to watch UVa, North Carolina, and Georgetown play. That was back in the days of James Worthy, Ralph Samson, and Patrick Ewing (many moons ago).

[Edited on 3-29-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## Gregg (Mar 28, 2004)




----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 28, 2004)

I've always been an avid UK Wildcat fan. But then again, I'm originally from the Bluegrass, so that makes sense. But I really do believe they are statistically the best college basketball program in history. That adds to my subjective bias. I will always bleed blue, as they say back in Big Blue Nation. And I'll always rub it in that UK has more NCAA championships than Duke and UNC combined.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 29, 2004)

Craig,
So...since UAB pulled off the &quot;upset of the century&quot; (I can imagine how upset you are), who are you going to route for now? Or is it even worth watching now?
Bob


----------



## blhowes (Mar 29, 2004)

Just curious about something. Around the time of the Super Bowl, there was strong opposition to watching the Super Bowl because the players were working on Sunday. Since college basketball players don't get paid (other than their scholarships) to play on Sunday, is this not an issue for the Final Four tournament?

Bob


----------



## twogunfighter (Mar 29, 2004)

I am rooting for the lesser of four evils. OK State rather than the rest of the bunch. 

GT - A group of thugs being rooted on by a bunch of southern and carpet bagger geeks. Plus they are GT and as a DAWG fan I must root against all things Tech. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:

Duke - A group of thugs being rooted on by a bunch of very- arrogant-about-basketball southern and carpet bagger geeks. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:

Uconn - A group of thugs being rooted on by a bunch of Yankee geeks.:thumbdown:

OK State - A group of thugs being rooted on by a group of decent fans that realize that football is the only real manly sport left but have nothing else to do in March?:thumbup:


----------



## blhowes (Mar 29, 2004)

[b:9ee2b9c532]Chuck wrote:[/b:9ee2b9c532]
I am rooting for the lesser of four evils. 

This idea seemed to be pretty well rejected in the politics thread. Maybe, to be true to my convictions, I should go ahead and root for North Carolina anyway. There's a good chance that they won't win, but at least I'll be true to my convictions.

Bob


----------



## luvroftheWord (Mar 29, 2004)

Bob,

I really don't care who wins as long as it isn't Duke. I think I'm gonna pull for UConn because they have an amazing team, I think. Okafor and Gordon are great players and I expect them to pull the Huskies past the Blue Devils.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 29, 2004)

So you think Duke will win eh? How many touchdowns do you think they will win by? Who will hit the most homers? I just hope they dont' have any of those fights, the ice can be cold when they rip of the other guy's shirts. And all that padding they wear, its a wonder they can run around the bases as fast as they do. Do you think anyone will get a hat trick? I love talking about sports! :lb:


----------



## mjbee (Mar 29, 2004)

Pit strategy is really important here. Since the playoffs are at a restrictor-plate track, tire wear is probably more important than fuel mileage. Or is it vice-versa? Duke could be tight in and loose off and need to take out a round of wedge. 
Melissa


----------



## blhowes (Mar 29, 2004)

Matthew and Melissa,
Thanks for your help. Having never played on an official team, I've always wondered what they talked about when they took a timeout. Now I know.
Bob

[Edited on 3-29-2004 by blhowes]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 29, 2004)

:lb:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 31, 2004)

Go Uconn!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 3, 2004)

*Coach K*

[color=Red:2ab507032a]Go Huskies![/color:2ab507032a]

SAN ANTONIO, April 2 - Mike Krzyzewski seemed to be in excellent spirits Friday. That had something to do with the improved health of Duke guard Chris Duhon, the giddiness that comes with any trip to the Final Four and, maybe, the knowledge that the pressure this time was on someone else.

Duke has the mystique, the remarkable 10 trips to the Final Four since 1986, the No. 1 seeding in its regional and the label as the standard-bearer for excellence in college basketball. Yet it is No. 2-seeded Connecticut, the team the Blue Devils play Saturday night in the second semifinal, that has emerged as the team to beat for the national championship.

That is what happens when a team loaded with talent lives up to preseason expectations and demolishes four N.C.A.A. tournament opponents on its way to the Final Four, as Connecticut has. Duke has been cast as the team that might be good enough to stop this runaway train. 

&quot;People are saying we'll probably lose,&quot; Krzyzewski, the Duke coach, said. &quot;That's healthy.&quot;


----------

